# Wiring Placement Honeywell Thermostat



## YungGlobex

Ive tried wiring the new thermostat as the old one was wired, plugged it all in but when I activate the fan/ac/heat I get nothing.

Picture from previous thermostat:











New thermostat:










Ignore the way ive connected the wires in the last image.

Which order would be the correct way to connect them?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jimscreechy

That isn't the same at all! The only one that seems to be the same as the previous is the green wire attached to G all the others are different.


----------



## YungGlobex

So did I purchase the wrong kind of thermostat? How would I know which is similar to the last one I had if so?

Thanks.


----------



## jimscreechy

I couldn't say. What was wrong with the original one? 

The new one may work if you connect it properly but you have connected the new one according to the letters being an indication of colour, I'm not sure that is correct. I think 'C' for example stands for 'Common' you have it connected to white in your new thermostat. I suggest you do some swift googling or call an expert. Youtube is also a great source of information though someone here will probably have the answers for you. 

I would definitely NOT advise any changes or even turning this thing on until you are at the very least 'reasonably' sure what you are doing, or armed with the appropriate information.


----------



## Corday

Thermostat Wiring Explained


----------



## oscer1

wire the new one like this black on "R" green on "G" blue on "Y" and red on "W" tape the white wire for now and see if everything works. you might need a jumper between r and rc depending on if you have 2 transformers. does this unit use batteries?

EDIT: might help if you listed the model number of the Honeywell


----------

